# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Bimet mjeksore qe perdoren per mjekim!

## ALBA

Aloa Vera  Për këtë bimë janë gjetur shkrime të ndryshme edhe nëpër papiruse, për të cilën thuhet se është bimë shumë e dobishme dhe nga ajo janë prodhuar tableta të vogla kundër infeksionevet të ndryshme. 

Kopra e rëndomtë  Foshnjeve të posalindura iu jipet në formë çaji, për pengimin e dhembjeve dhe shtangimeve të cilat e përcjellin foshnjen në muajt e para të lindjes. Me sukses përdoret edhe kundër kollit. 

Trumëza  Është ekaspektorans i mirë dhe spazmolitik i lehtë. Ka edhe veprim bakteriologjik. Përdoret si bar për shërimin e organeve të tretjes, si edhe ndodhet si përbërës i shumë çajrave tjera. 

Këputja e arrave
 (Equisetum Arvense), në organizëm vepron si hemostatik, si adstringent, si diuretik, si depurgativ, si bar pulmonal, si anti inflamator, etj 

Kamomili
 Përdoret kundër dhembjeve dhe shtrëngimeve, inflamacioneve të lëkurës dhe mukozës së gojës, fytit, hundës, syve, poashtu për rregullimin e tretjes së ushqimit, pastrimin e rrugëve urinare nga jasht dhe brenda, kundër hemorroideve, te kokëdhembjet, për qetësim, për fshikëzën e urinës, zorrë, stomak, kundër rërës në mëlçinë e zezë, te urinimet me vështirësi, çrregullimet e menstruacioneve, si mjet kundër qelbëzimeve... 

Makthi i egër
 Në mjekësinë popullore për ndaljen e rrjedhjes së gjakut, kundër diarresë e dizenterisë, kundër tuberkulozit, si qetësues i dhembjeve të zorrëve dhe lukthit, kokës, kundër gurit në mëlçinë e zezë etj. 

Mendra
 Përdoret si spazmolitik (kundër gërçeve dhe shtangimeve në lukth e organe tjera), pastaj për qetësimin e shtangieve të muskujve sidomos në organet e tretjes etj.


Luleshurdha
 Është diuretik efikas, tonik digjestiv dhe laksativ për mëlçi dhe veshkë, hepatik, antireumatik, depurgativ, bar antilitik, bar për pankreas,aperient i butë, etj. 

Eufrazia
 Vepron si: antikataral, antiseptik, adstringent, tonik, digestiv, medikament për sy, tonik mukosal... 

Rrika  Stimulans i qarkullimit të gjakut dhe lëngjeve të tjera, diuretik, antiseptik, stimulator digjestiv, lokalishtë është rubefacientë, citofilaktik.. 

Molla
 Përgatitja e uthullës së mollës dhe ndikimi i saj në organizëm... 

Mugujt e bimëve  Mugujt e bimëve - koncentrate vitaminore.

----------


## dottore juxhin

Interesante keto bimet qe ke shkruar , jane te dobishme per shendetin. 
si plotesim  . citricet portokalli, limoni , jane te pasur ne vitamina C dhe bioflavonoide qe kane efecte te mira per pastrimin e ghakut nga substantat oxidative dhe ndihmojne ne qarkullimin e gjakut.
eshte dhe nje bime angjinare qe ndihmon ne semundjet e melcise dhe perdoret nga firma Falk ne gjermani per prodhimin e ilaceve.
 te pershendes Alba je vajze e vecante.

----------


## ALBA

flm dottor Juxhin per respektin!

----------


## valdet74

ku mundem me gjet nje ilaq nga barishtat per alergji te rinitisit  pra te hundes flm ... :shkelje syri:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dottore juxhin

ja ca recomandime per alergite 
 duhet evituar duhani, poleni, gazet e makinave, kafshet shtepiake
 ilace duhen marre antihistaminice  si dhe spray per hundet pyet ne farmaci

----------

